# 30-30 Win Reloader........Need advise please



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Ok, everyone knows how I like to reload, well a friend of mine got a
brand new Marlin 336W 30-30.

Well, I just happen to have a set of 30-30 RCBS RGB Dies.
I found some cartridges, powder (IMR 3031), and bullets (buried away)
(another friend gave me years ago).

Reloaders.....could you please give me some advise to the ins and outs
to reloading this rimmed, long neck Classic Cartridge?

Sorting and cleaning the Cartridges right now.

I have done some reseach on the web and old magazines I have on
hand, but nothing seems to address details of reloading this rimmed
cartridge.

I know I'm going to start with a 150gr Hornady W/C, IMR 3031 (30grs)
and CCI LR primers, FPS 2000(?).

Once sized, of course, I will trim to the correct length (1.970).

Thank you in advance for any hints, or tips on reloading the 30-30.

Sun 10Feb08


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you are going to the trouble of reloading 30-30's, you ought to see if you can get some of those soft tips that Hornady uses...

I loaded for the 30-30 a LONG time ago and did just as you are. I don't remember any special tricks for it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Aside from the shell holder and required crimp, it shouldn't be any different than a rimless cartridge.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Only thing different than any other cartridge is to use a good crimp. Tube fed magazines have a habit of pushing the bullet into the case from recoil if a good crimp is not used.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Like they said above, no special tricks to the 30-30 beyond the crimp. I load 30-30, but I've got a bolt 30-30 and I have fun loading pointed bullets in it. Obviously, don't do that with a tube magazine.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Update


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

just be careful the cases on he 30-30 are thin AGAIN they are thin when you go to seat the bullet make sure you have it aligned or the shell will crumpel the neck . good luck


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

the 30-30 is nice to reload, very easy and real forgiving. One quality that is often never utilized is that the speeds this gun shoots is nice for a quality cast bullet, and that makes it much cheaper. they will shoot as good as any jacked bullet in this gun, but for much less money. At least thats one of my favorite things about this gun. Some of the newer powders are better than the 3031 in my opinion, but you would have to play around with it... Good luck.


----------

